# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Homeland at 104th and Penn

## Bobby821

I just heard on another board that the Homeland at 104th and S. Penn in the Chatenay shopping center is closing the last day of December. Can anyone confirm this? Is something else going in it's place?

----------


## Jeepnokc

> I just heard on another board that the Homeland at 104th and S. Penn in the Chatenay shopping center is closing the last day of December. Can anyone confirm this? Is something else going in it's place?


My wife was in there the other day and said there was a sign on the door confirming this

----------


## SouthSide

Sad to hear this.

----------


## u50254082

Right smack between a Crest and a Neighborhood WM.. and eventually a Sprouts would have been a few blocks away. Can't compete.

----------


## bchris02

I wish somebody would come in a buy up the remaining Homelands as the company seems to be dying a slow death.  Reasor's would be a perfect candidate (it would be so nice if OKC had grocery stores of that caliber).    All of the trashy Homelands have shuttered and now the nicer ones are starting to go.  My guess is that only reason the 18th and Classen store is still open is because it's the _only_ grocery store anywhere in the urban core, unless you count the Asian supermarkets.

----------


## Zuplar

Wonder if they will convert it to a cash saver like the others or just be done with it. This was the nicest Homeland I’d ever been in.

----------


## u50254082

> I wish somebody would come in a buy up the remaining Homelands as the company seems to be dying a slow death.  Reasor's would be a perfect candidate (it would be so nice if OKC had grocery stores of that caliber).    All of the trashy Homelands have shuttered and now the nicer ones are starting to go.  My guess is that only reason the 18th and Classen store is still open is because it's the _only_ grocery store anywhere in the urban core, unless you count the Asian supermarkets.


Just a random thing -- but the Homeland off 24th/Robinson in Norman sells (or sold) Reasor's brand packaged foods (salads, sandwiches, etc). Not sure how they acquired those items, but I've bought a few of them before.

But what does Reasor's do differently that would save these locations from going out of business? I was under the impression that the razor thin margins in the grocery business mean you need serious volume to justify staying open.

----------


## bchris02

> But what does Reasor's do differently that would save these locations from going out of business? I was under the impression that the razor thin margins in the grocery business mean you need serious volume to justify staying open.


Reasor's as a brand has a much more positive perception and their stores are typically managed better than Homeland.  I would say Reasor's is more comparable to grocery stores like Kroger.  The Homeland brand has somewhat of a stigma and rightfully so due to how poorly many of their locations are/were managed.   Rebranding would give the existing locations at least a temporary boost.  Also, when the new liquor laws go into effect, that should be a nice shot in the arm for Oklahoma grocery stores.

----------


## btmec

> Reasor's as a brand has a much more positive perception and their stores are typically managed better than Homeland.  I would say Reasor's is more comparable to grocery stores like Kroger.  The Homeland brand has somewhat of a stigma and rightfully so due to how poorly many of their locations are/were managed.   Rebranding would give the existing locations at least a temporary boost.  Also, when the new liquor laws go into effect, that should be a nice shot in the arm for Oklahoma grocery stores.


When I lived in Tulsa; Reasor's was the only place we ever shopped for groceries. Reasor's are like the newer Crest stores.

----------


## Jeepnokc

Let's get the rumor mill started.....my mother in law heard they were putting either a Trader Joes or a Asian grocery store here.   Anybody hear anything?  Caveat.....I have absolutely no reason why she thinks this.

----------


## Roger S

> Let's get the rumor mill started.....my mother in law heard they were putting either a Trader Joes or a Asian grocery store here.   Anybody hear anything?  Caveat.....I have absolutely no reason why she thinks this.


Yeah... I've heard the same rumor on the TJ's on the Moore FB page.... Having heard it on the Moore FB page means it's very unlikely because that's the biggest source of fake news on the internet.

----------


## Pete

From what I know, Trader Joe's is not looking for any more locations in Oklahoma at this time.

----------


## Martin

yeah... i'm pretty sure that space would be way larger than the typical trader joe's.

 really wish the timing would have worked out so that sprouts would have occupied this space.

----------


## chuck5815

I thought this was supposed to be the wealthiest part of OKC?

http://www.pbodom.com/

----------


## BLJR

The asian supermarket seems not likely in my opinion, as there is one just down the road at SW89th and Penn, unless they are enticing them to move.   Pete, does Odom still own that Chatenay Square, or did he sell it?  He is a different Duck, but Odom has kept that place at capacity with quality stores, but Homeland left a big space to fill.

----------


## u50254082

Chatenay Square really has kept itself up throughout the years. It's a nice property so I hope whoever occupies the old Homeland can keep it thriving.

----------


## Martin

> I thought this was supposed to be the wealthiest part of OKC?


i'm not sure what that has to do with anything.  homeland has been struggling to compete in general and has lots of new competition in the area since this particular store was built. i don't think this is a question of a part of town not being able to support a given store but a store that has failed to stay relevant amidst increasing competion.

----------


## BLJR

> i'm not sure what that has to do with anything.  homeland has been struggling to compete in general and has lots of new competition in the area since this particular store was built. i don't think this is a question of a part of town not being able to support a given store but a store that has failed to stay relevant amidst increasing competion.


Exactly what happened to them.  Wal Mart Grocery Store 1 mile to the east has been there a while.  Crest 1 mile to the west dented them really hard, and the new WM Supercenter 2 miles to the west this past year didn't help either.

----------


## catcherinthewry

The Trader Joe's rumor probably arose from the FB page of the Knigswood neighborhood - at least that is where I saw it. I know someone involved in helping Odom fill the space and he said the TJ rumor is completely false.

----------


## bchris02

> i'm not sure what that has to do with anything.  homeland has been struggling to compete in general and has lots of new competition in the area since this particular store was built. i don't think this is a question of a part of town not being able to support a given store but a store that has failed to stay relevant amidst increasing competion.


Homeland is simply a poorly run company that seems to be very complacent (and that is becoming their undoing).  I think any other mid-tier grocer i.e. Kroger, H-E-B, Reasor's, or even Harps would have adapted and survived.  Homeland on the other hand is still operating like its the 1980s.  Last time I was in that location, you could tell that it was once a very nice grocery store but that Homeland had let it go.

If a quality mid-tier grocer ever decided to enter the OKC market I doubt Homeland would last very long.

----------


## seaofchange

> Yeah... I've heard the same rumor on the TJ's on the Moore FB page.... Having heard it on the Moore FB page means it's very unlikely because that's the biggest source of fake news on the internet.



Personally, I heard it's gonna be a Wendy's.  :Wink:

----------


## Roger S

> Personally, I heard it's gonna be a Wendy's.


HAHA... I started to work that joke in but you have to be a Moore-on to understand it!  :Wink:

----------


## SoonerDave

Gotta believe Odom will get that space filled. It's had a rough time from the outset, between Homeland and Albertson's. Sprout's would have been a natural fit. Wonder if Odom might pursue an out-of-the-box candidate that might be more interested in an "inaugural" presence in OK due to pending liquor law changes...? Just speculating...

----------


## bchris02

> Gotta believe Odom will get that space filled. It's had a rough time from the outset, between Homeland and Albertson's. Sprout's would have been a natural fit. Wonder if Odom might pursue an out-of-the-box candidate that might be more interested in an "inaugural" presence in OK due to pending liquor law changes...? Just speculating...


How about something like Total Wine?

----------


## u50254082

> How about something like Total Wine?


that would be a killer.. would make great use of the space and would work quite well

----------


## chuck5815

> that would be a killer.. would make great use of the space and would work quite well


Im not exactly in the David Trone fan club, but even Ill admit he does know the Wine Business better than most.

----------


## Uptowner

I think it was a homeland on expressway? Maybe Albertsons? Anyway its now half Aldi and half Seans wine & spirits and seems like a pretty nifty solution for the otherwise empty space.

----------


## SoonerDave

> How about something like Total Wine?


No idea what that is, being a tea-totaler  :Smile:

----------


## WhystleStop

I would love to see a Publix come in.  When we visit AL, I love to shop in the Publix stores.

----------


## catcherinthewry

> The asian supermarket seems not likely in my opinion, as there is one just down the road at SW89th and Penn, unless they are enticing them to move.


I am now hearing that the Asian Market at 89th and Penn will move into the former Homeland at 104th and Penn and go more upscale.

----------


## u50254082

I guess that's good news? The Homeland building is massive in comparison to the current location so I'm curious if they'll add a food court as is common in Asian markets. 

Which makes me wonder why we don't have any Ranch 99s in Oklahoma. That seems to be the store that services a lot of the Chinese and south Asian communities in other states.

----------


## Uptowner

> I am now hearing that the Asian Market at 89th and Penn will move into the former Homeland at 104th and Penn and go more upscale.


90% positive that Asian market WAS a homeland before the location at 104th & Penn was built. So were trading one empty homeland for another.

----------


## catcherinthewry

> 90% positive that Asian market WAS a homeland before the location at 104th & Penn was built. So we’re trading one empty homeland for another.


Fact check: True

----------


## SouthSide

Ugh. I was hoping for something new.

----------


## SoonerDave

> 90% positive that Asian market WAS a homeland before the location at 104th & Penn was built. So we’re trading one empty homeland for another.


Absolutely correct. There was a very bizarre transaction between Odom and the old Buchanan's grocery and some forgotten third party about what was supposed to be the original tenant for the grocery space in Chatenay, which I believe was Baker's. Amid the bankruptcies/consolidations going on in the grocery industry at that time, Baker's backed out, but the owner was on the hook to provide a tenant. Homeland at 89th was, at the time, planning to remodel that store, but a third party came along and said "hey, Homeland, rather than remodel, just move into this nice, new store in Chatenay, " which they did. 

Amid all this was an overture by Odom supposedly to the Buchanan family to build them a _brand new store_ on the then-empty parcel just south of 89th to replace their venerable, oft-expanded, but then-aging location on the NW corner of SW 89th and Penn. They declined, and were ultimately unable to keep pace with Homeland and had to fold their tents after becoming an IGA affiliate for a time. They became involved, IIRC, as their supplier/distributor was going to end up owning a store that would be a direct competitor. 

I used to know a LOT more detail on this, as we had family friends that worked at Buchanan's and other entities in the area that kept up with the business interests and knew what was going on in amazing detail. There were a lot more moving parts to it than I remember now.

----------


## Uptowner

Yes, I sacked groceries after school at that buchannons in the mid 90s. I must have eaten a hundred bbq sandwiches from bbq stand that smoked in the parking lot. Although my greatest achievement was when I closelined a kid trying to run out the front door with a stolen case of beer.

Edit: Maybe the empty stores will spur a retail renaissance like the jazz going on at SW 89th & western. That place was the dumps when I lived south side and now it seems like the premium retail in that area. I suspect a lot of Asian business might jump ship to be near the super market if it moves to Chardonnay. Maybe the resulting vacuum will bring about redovelopement.

----------


## artynok

> Absolutely correct. There was a very bizarre transaction between Odom and the old Buchanan's grocery and some forgotten third party about what was supposed to be the original tenant for the grocery space in Chatenay, which I believe was Baker's. Amid the bankruptcies/consolidations going on in the grocery industry at that time, Baker's backed out, but the owner was on the hook to provide a tenant. Homeland at 89th was, at the time, planning to remodel that store, but a third party came along and said "hey, Homeland, rather than remodel, just move into this nice, new store in Chatenay, " which they did. 
> 
> Amid all this was an overture by Odom supposedly to the Buchanan family to build them a _brand new store_ on the then-empty parcel just south of 89th to replace their venerable, oft-expanded, but then-aging location on the NW corner of SW 89th and Penn. They declined, and were ultimately unable to keep pace with Homeland and had to fold their tents after becoming an IGA affiliate for a time. They became involved, IIRC, as their supplier/distributor was going to end up owning a store that would be a direct competitor. 
> 
> I used to know a LOT more detail on this, as we had family friends that worked at Buchanan's and other entities in the area that kept up with the business interests and knew what was going on in amazing detail. There were a lot more moving parts to it than I remember now.


The Homeland at 104th and Penn was originally an Albertson's.  They moved their store from 104th and Western to the 104th and Penn location.  Then Albertson's pulled out of Oklahoma a couple years after they opened the new store.

----------


## ctchandler

Uptowner,
My late brother was an assistant manager there (way before your time) and he had the early shift when an armed robber broke into the store and held a shotgun to his head.  He couldn't open the safe so the robber didn't get much but Steve said it was a really scary time.
C. T.

----------


## SoonerDave

> The Homeland at 104th and Penn was originally an Albertson's.  They moved their store from 104th and Western to the 104th and Penn location.  Then Albertson's pulled out of Oklahoma a couple years after they opened the new store.


It was a Homeland *twice*.  Homeland moved from its 89th location as I mentioned above when Chatenay first opened. Homeland closed, and *then* Albertsons moved it's 104th and Western store there. Eventually, Albertsons (nee Skaggs in OKC) folded, and it went *back* to being a Homeland. Crazy, isn't it?

----------


## artynok

That is right Dave, I forgot about the "Double" Homeland!  It's hard to believe that Homeland is still in business.  That store was the second closest grocery to my house and I have not been there in at least 4  or 5 years.

----------


## SoonerDave

> That is right Dave, I forgot about the "Double" Homeland!  It's hard to believe that Homeland is still in business.  That store was the second closest grocery to my house and I have not been there in at least 4  or 5 years.


We stepped foot in that building *perhaps* five times since Chatenay opened. Homeland was never even remotely price-competitive; my wife would go to Crest in Moore or the Wal Mart grocery on Western in the years prior to Crest's opening. I think Crest was the final nail in the coffin for the Chatenay Homeland, although I don't think what's left of that chain is very healthy. I think there was a terrible issue of bad timing in the Sprouts wanting to build new on the 104th street Shaffer (sp) property, but before the Homeland closure arose. They'd have been a natural fit there. 

While I'm glad Chatenay is (apparently) going to fill that space with the Asian market moving from 89th (just as Homeland did years ago), the net is still an empty large-box retail outlet. I have to believe there's an opportunity for another grocery to go in, particularly operations that have previously avoided Oklahoma due to our prior alcohol laws.

----------


## tfvc.org

> We stepped foot in that building *perhaps* five times since Chatenay opened. Homeland was never even remotely price-competitive; my wife would go to Crest in Moore or the Wal Mart grocery on Western in the years prior to Crest's opening. I think Crest was the final nail in the coffin for the Chatenay Homeland, although I don't think what's left of that chain is very healthy. I think there was a terrible issue of bad timing in the Sprouts wanting to build new on the 104th street Shaffer (sp) property, but before the Homeland closure arose. They'd have been a natural fit there. 
> 
> While I'm glad Chatenay is (apparently) going to fill that space with the Asian market moving from 89th (just as Homeland did years ago), the net is still an empty large-box retail outlet. I have to believe there's an opportunity for another grocery to go in, particularly operations that have previously avoided Oklahoma due to our prior alcohol laws.


I am wondering what is going to happen to the surrounding restaurants around the Asian market when that closes.  Is it going to cause a vacuum causing them all to fold or can they survive without that market bringing in that extra foot traffic?

----------


## scottk

Can someone explain Homeland's current model? Obviously, it is not working great for them with multiple store closings across the metro. 

Why are many of their items priced so much higher than other grocery stores? Homeland still has numerous locations across OKC and the state, so I would assume they buy at the same or greater quantity as a Crest or Buy For Less. Their stores are a mix of quality, but the customer service and atmosphere don't really stand apart from the deep discount stores.  Most of their stores show their age, except for the few in Oklahoma City that were former Albertsons locations. 

They do seem to spend a lot of money on advertising on traditional media compared to other grocers, but that shouldn't be the only factor in the higher price model. After being a frequent Crest shopper and stopping at Winco today, it makes me wonder where Homeland is missing the mark.

----------


## jompster

I'm also curious about Homeland's model.  Their re-branding of the Homeland at SE 29th and Sunnylane to a Cash Saver was expected, but I'm baffled by what they did to the building.  The interior of this store was fairly nice prior to the re-branding.  The colors were appealing and it had good lighting.  I know those aren't super important, but it's always something I notice when I go into any store.  They re-branded it to Cash Saver and it's like they intentionally painted everything solid white and it's just solid harsh fluorescent lighting now.  It feels dumpy.  Are they intentionally making their stores look terrible? 

Aside from an emergency need for evaporated milk, I haven't stepped foot inside it since.  Can this company just please die already?  I'm thankful we have some real grocers like Crest and WinCo, but this dinosaur needs to crawl into a pit.

----------


## u50254082

> I am wondering what is going to happen to the surrounding restaurants around the Asian market when that closes.  Is it going to cause a vacuum causing them all to fold or can they survive without that market bringing in that extra foot traffic?


With exception of the Bistro B place, the Pho restaurant and Panang Thai were already there before the Asian market opened. (if I am remembering correctly)

So I don't imagine we will see any major change. That Pho place seems to change ownership quite often but always does well, and Panang Thai has been in that spot for a while and I don't see them giving it up.

----------


## terryinokc

Homeland survives in Oklahoma by their stores in smaller towns...essentially where they're thy only game in town....whether it be the Homeland banner, or Cash Saver or United.  They own all the United stores, and in my opinion have run them down as bad as Homeland stores.  Used to be United had the cleanest blue and white floors...so clean you could almost eat off them.  Not now.  They have run United stores into the ground.
But it is the smaller towns keeping them going.  I shop the store at May and Britton because it is clean and well kept--and I use their pharmacy.  But it's only ad priced items I usually buy there.


Reasors coming in and taking over would be ok...but I keep hoping one day Kroger will come in, take all the stores,  get rid of the crappy ones and pick up and go forward.
Kroger has lots of successful stores in county seat kind of towns and could do well.

----------


## btmec

> Yes, I sacked groceries after school at that buchannons in the mid 90s. I must have eaten a hundred bbq sandwiches from bbq stand that smoked in the parking lot. Although my greatest achievement was when I closelined a kid trying to run out the front door with a stolen case of beer.
> 
> Edit: Maybe the empty stores will spur a retail renaissance like the jazz going on at SW 89th & western. That place was the dumps when I lived south side and now it seems like the premium retail in that area. I suspect a lot of Asian business might jump ship to be near the super market if it moves to Chardonnay. Maybe the resulting vacuum will bring about redovelopement.


I forgot about Buchanan's being there. I miss those small locally owned grocers. I remember Rudy's on SW 59th and May and SW 59th and Penn. Buchanan's was able to survive the Safeway that is now the Asian market on SW 89th and Penn.

----------


## corwin1968

> Can someone explain Homeland's current model? Obviously, it is not working great for them with multiple store closings across the metro. 
> 
> Why are many of their items priced so much higher than other grocery stores? Homeland still has numerous locations across OKC and the state, so I would assume they buy at the same or greater quantity as a Crest or Buy For Less. Their stores are a mix of quality, but the customer service and atmosphere don't really stand apart from the deep discount stores.  Most of their stores show their age, except for the few in Oklahoma City that were former Albertsons locations. 
> 
> They do seem to spend a lot of money on advertising on traditional media compared to other grocers, but that shouldn't be the only factor in the higher price model. After being a frequent Crest shopper and stopping at Winco today, it makes me wonder where Homeland is missing the mark.


I haven't been in a Homeland for years so I can't comment on their current model but when I stopped working there in 1995, they used double and triple coupons to offset higher prices (my salary was $9.50/hr plus medical benefits) and get customers in the store.  They also offered high quality meats and produce.   I was told by a very large number of customers that the meat and produce sections were what brought them to the store and it was obvious that another large sub-set of customers were brought in by the coupon deals.  

The writing was on the wall when I started working there in 1988 and I'm surprised they have lasted this long.

----------


## warreng88

New grocery store coming to Chatenay Square

By: Molly M. Fleming  The Journal Record	April 26, 2018

OKLAHOMA CITY – Developer Paul Odom III didn’t know how much his Chatenay Square shopping center meant to the city’s south corridor until Homeland closed in December.

“The level of interest about what would go in this center by the people that shopped there and lived in this area was quite high,” he said. “It was very high. I was receiving numerous calls, unsolicited, and e-mails, unsolicited, saying they had an idea.”

The shopping center is at the corner of SW 104th Street and S. Pennsylvania Avenue. Homeland has a long-term lease with the center, so the empty box wasn’t going anywhere.

Odom said he even had bankers, who worked with national tenants, making calls to find someone to fill the 65,000-square-foot space.

“It was so flattering to me to feel that the general population, our customer base, was very acutely interested in what was going to happen there, which speaks highly of the small community that southwest Oklahoma City is,” he said. “It’s almost like a small town.”

The grocery store’s bright interior lights had barely cooled before Quan Nguyen called NAI Sullivan retail broker Sam Swanson IV. Nguyen operates the Asian market, Saigon-Taipei Market, at 1648 SW 89th St. But for the last two years, he’s had an international-grocery concept he wanted to create in Oklahoma City. He said he first saw it in Atlanta.

“We know that the international market in Atlanta is crazy busy,” he said. “We know the demand is here.”

Nguyen is partnering with Thang Truong to renovate the former Homeland space and turn it into World Fresh International Market. Rick Brown and Associates architecture firm designed the update.

The store will carry items from across the world, including wine and beer. He’s planning a whole aisle of spices, a huge meat counter, and what could be the biggest fresh-fish selection in the city. It will have a small food court with two restaurants, and a franchised French bakery.

Odom said he was initially cautious about the market idea. He hadn’t seen the concept, so he didn’t know what to expect. He wanted to make sure the new grocer not only fit with the center, but the neighborhood. The 73170 zip code is one of the highest per-capita income zip codes in the state.

Odom said he’s felt some relief as Nguyen has explained what people will be able to buy at the store. And a grocery store will work in the center, he said.

“It’s a very prime corner,” he said.

Swanson said the space was not listed on the market, so he dealt directly with Homeland. He said the experience-based shopping that Nguyen will create will be a big draw. Nguyen compared it to shopping at Central Market, an H-E-B-owned grocery line that specializes in upscale and international foods. Central Markets are especially popular in Texas.

Nguyen plans to close the Saigon-Taipei store once he’s moved the items to World Fresh. He said he already has relationships with some vendors who will help fill the shelves with international items. He plans to carry domestic items as well.

He’s hired Joe Donaruma to run the store. Nguyen said he has other businesses to oversee, including four Golden Chick restaurants.

“Even if I do (manage the store), I’m not going to do as well as Joe,” he said.

If Nguyen gets the store opened by the summer as planned, it will be about nine months from the time he called Swanson to the time he opened the new store. Swanson said that kind of time frame is incredible.

“It’s costly to drag our feet,” Nguyen said.

----------


## corwin1968

I look forward to the new  World Fresh International Market.

----------


## stile99

I look forward to it as well, and hope it truly does bring more international food.  Specifically there are some British and Canadian foods I can only get via mail order, and I swear I'm going to throw a jar of lime marmalade at the next person who says "have you checked out Mediterranean Imports and Deli?".  Yes, yes I have.  They do not have Coffee Crisp, they do have blank stares when I ask about it though.  Their selection of Swedish items is even worse than their selection of British.  I know education is bad here but could someone please start teaching that there's more to the world than Oklahoma and "the Mediterranean...whatever that is, but they have weird food there so check it out, maybe they have yours".

Sorry, bit of a nerve there.  It's sad that whenever anyone in OKC asks about anything imported, the only answer is one small section of the world.  We need a Cost Plus World Market so badly.

----------


## TheTravellers

> I look forward to it as well, and hope it truly does bring more international food.  Specifically there are some British and Canadian foods I can only get via mail order, and I swear I'm going to throw a jar of lime marmalade at the next person who says "have you checked out Mediterranean Imports and Deli?".  Yes, yes I have.  They do not have Coffee Crisp, they do have blank stares when I ask about it though.  Their selection of Swedish items is even worse than their selection of British.  I know education is bad here but could someone please start teaching that there's more to the world than Oklahoma and "the Mediterranean...whatever that is, but they have weird food there so check it out, maybe they have yours".
> 
> Sorry, bit of a nerve there.  It's sad that whenever anyone in OKC asks about anything imported, the only answer is one small section of the world.  We need a Cost Plus World Market so badly.


I haven't been there, and no idea if you have or know about it, but there's a European store at NW 36th/May.  I think they might be mainly Eastern European, but may be worth a look if you haven't been there.

----------


## stile99

I came >< this close to mentioning the European store.  While a smaller selection than MI&D, I feel the quality of selection is better.  Still lacking, but better.  Some really good items there.

----------


## tfvc.org

> I look forward to it as well, and hope it truly does bring more international food.  Specifically there are some British and Canadian foods I can only get via mail order, and I swear I'm going to throw a jar of lime marmalade at the next person who says "have you checked out Mediterranean Imports and Deli?".  Yes, yes I have.  They do not have Coffee Crisp, they do have blank stares when I ask about it though.  Their selection of Swedish items is even worse than their selection of British.  I know education is bad here but could someone please start teaching that there's more to the world than Oklahoma and "the Mediterranean...whatever that is, but they have weird food there so check it out, maybe they have yours".
> 
> Sorry, bit of a nerve there.  It's sad that whenever anyone in OKC asks about anything imported, the only answer is one small section of the world.  We need a Cost Plus World Market so badly.


Super Cao Nguyen has an international isle as well, including British items if you haven't been.  It is where I get Matouk's Calypso Sauce.

----------


## stile99

I really need to get back into Super Cao Nguyen, it's been awhile since I've been there, as Saigon Taipei was closer.  Thanks!

----------


## stile99

Dupe post, internet burped.

----------


## btmec

There's an article on newsok.com about the old Homeland click here for story They want to make it more atractive to European Americans. I hope they have Eastern European foods and also some Australian.

----------


## SouthSide

Now hiring sign is up.

----------


## Ian Drake

This is good.  There needs to be more diversity of grocery options on the South side.

----------


## jn1780

> This is good.  There needs to be more diversity of grocery options on the South side.


Any side of town really. At least south side, has one nicest crest.

----------


## Martin

noticed last weekend that the sign for world fresh international market is finally up... i'm not sure what has been going on behind the scenes but I remember being told that they were targeting to be open this past november... obviously they've blown way past that date.

----------


## CS_Mike

There's a banner hanging outside the Saigon-Taipei market that says they will be moving to World Fresh February 2019.  I was there earlier this week, and there seemed to be a lot of half empty shelves.  I think at this point they have stopped restocking the old location.  That's probably a good indicator that they do expect the new store to open soon.

----------

